# "levantar, sacudir a poeira e dar volta por cima"??



## karenin

Oi!

Eu sou uma estudante chilena e eu tenho que utilizar a frase "levantar a poeira e dar volta para cima", mas não sei o que significa, so aparece a canção em todos os sites. Si alguém pudesse explicar para mim por favor!.

Muito obrigada
tchau


----------



## Vanda

Hola Karenin!

Dizemos isso quando acontece algo ruim pra gente. Por exemplo: perdeu um emprego, brigou com o namorado, etc., daí "levanta, sacode a poeira e dá a volta por cima", quer dizer, "sacudimos a poeira da roupa e seguimos em frente com a nossa vida, não ficamos lamentando o acontecido. Imagina alguém caiu que caiu na poeira, tem duas opções: ficar sentado na poeira lamentando a queda ou levantar, sacudir a poeira e continuar...


----------



## karenin

Muito obrigada vanda!

Agora eu entendi tudo!.

beijos
tchau


----------



## bibinha

Olá.
Poderiam me ajudar com essa frase? Como posso traduzir ao espanhol?
Pensei em "te levantas del polvo", mas não sei se está correto.
Agradeço a ajuda!!!


----------



## 78Hel

Oi Bibinha,

Não consigo lembrar uma expressão exata, mas sim que posso lhe dizer que "te levantas del polvo" não é correto, pelo menons na Espanha.

Yo diría algo así como:

"Siempre que te caigas, vuélvete a levantar"

Mas também não estou muito satifeita com esta tradução...

Vamos ver se alguém tem mais ideias.

Ciao!


----------



## bibinha

É, penso estar correto, mas que haveria uma melhor tradução.
De qualquer modo agradeço.


----------



## chlapec

Há também a expressão: ("rehacerse y...")"...tirar p'alante"= "Tirar para adelante"


----------



## amistad2008

chlapec said:


> Há também a expressão: ("rehacerse y...")"...tirar p'alante"= "Tirar para adelante"


 
Existe também "echar p'alante"= "Echar para adelante"?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> Existe também "echar p'alante"= "Echar para adelante"?


 
Existe, sim.


----------



## amistad2008

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Existe, sim.


 
Gracias, Giorgio, creía que me estaba equivocando. ¿No te acuerdas de alguna más que tenga el mismo sentido? (Que ahora a mí también me entró la curiosidad)


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

amistad2008 said:


> Gracias, Giorgio, creía que me estaba equivocando. ¿No te acuerdas de alguna más que tenga el mismo sentido? (Que ahora a mí también me entró la curiosidad)


 
Lembro-me de uma canção da banda de rock guatemalteca chamada Alux Nahual, que diz: “*Del suelo se suele aprender*”. A frase completa é: “_No te dejes vencer por los tropiezos en el camino que del suelo se suele aprender_”. Eu a uso muito.
 
Também estão os argentinos Enanitos Verdes na canção “Eterna Soledad” com a frase: “_Hay que correr el riesgo de levantarse y seguir cayendo_”.
 
Por último, mais de uma vez ouvi uma expressão relacionada com o ciclismo: “_levantarse y seguir pedaleando_”.
 
Abraços.


----------



## bibinha

Muchas gracias, chicos!


----------



## VV999

bibinha said:


> Muchas gracias, chicos!



Levántate, te quitas el polvo de acima y hacer remontada.


----------



## chlapec

VV999 said:


> Levántate, te quitas el polvo de acima y hacer remontada.



Nunca tal ouvi dizer.


----------



## VV999

"nunca tal ouvi dizer" 

si usted toma un caída de cavallo en el suelo lleno de polvo, que dices a la persona que esta caida para levantarse, limpiarse y seguir adelante? este es el sentido y traducion de la frase.


----------



## Cainejo

A expressâo en Espanha é "sacudirse el polvo". "Sacúdete el polvo, levántate y sigue tu camino, tira para adelante"


----------

